# Ramon Dekkers DVD



## Jagermeister (Dec 4, 2006)

Anybody know where I could get the DVDs of his fights?  Most of the places that I've found online that sell them are coming out of Europe.  Anybody know a vendor in the US?


----------



## Odin (Dec 11, 2006)

Jagermeister said:


> Anybody know where I could get the DVDs of his fights? Most of the places that I've found online that sell them are coming out of Europe. Anybody know a vendor in the US?


 
He's a european fighter so that would make sense......not sure he only made one official DVD I think...guess you might have to gety it shipped over.


----------



## Jagermeister (Dec 28, 2006)

That's what I was afraid of.  No other replies so I guess that's what I'll have to do.  Thanks, Odin.


----------

